# Bluestar 2010 Bluetooth module group buy



## iCruze2 (Dec 16, 2011)

FYI in order to sell on here, you need to obtain vendor status which has a fee every month, per the rules. I don't make them, I just abide by them.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Already have Bluetooth with steering wheel controls integrated into the OEM radio. Might be nice for the LS folks...


----------



## pntballer925 (Feb 27, 2011)

sciphi said:


> Already have Bluetooth with steering wheel controls integrated into the OEM radio. Might be nice for the LS folks...


LS has this feature too. sooooo, what is the point of this if every cruze made already has bluetooth?

EDIT** forgot that you have to get the connectivity package


----------



## BladeOfAnduril (Apr 27, 2012)

Well, I like this idea because I am planning to rip the onstar module out of my car as soon as I get it and this will allow me to keep my bluetooth functionality. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

$225 seems a bit much just to get Bluetooth. And what's the monthly fee?


----------



## BladeOfAnduril (Apr 27, 2012)

There is no monthly fee. Buy the box. Install it. That's it. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Jzb5121 (Feb 6, 2011)

iCruze2 said:


> FYI in order to sell on here, you need to obtain vendor status which has a fee every month, per the rules. I don't make them, I just abide by them.


I'm not personally selling this, I was just trying to see if anyone else is interested so we can get a discount. I did not think that was against the rules. Sorry!


----------



## iCruze2 (Dec 16, 2011)

Jzb5121 said:


> Hi all
> 
> I started another thread in the group buy section, but I thought I would cross post in case anyone missed it. *I am looking to do a group buy for the Bluestar 2010. This module replaces the onstar module and lets you use bluetooth with the existing onstar equipment. The unit normally costs $279 total with no extra monthly fees, but if we can get at least 10 people to buy, the price goes down to $225. Please PM me or post here if you are interested!*
> 
> ...





Jzb5121 said:


> I'm not personally selling this, I was just trying to see if anyone else is interested so we can get a discount. I did not think that was against the rules. Sorry!


No problem! The way you wrote that out makes it sound like YOU are selling them personally!!!


----------



## AngeloBenosa (May 11, 2012)

I like all of this but by the time I put in an ipod adaptor(read the BlueStar is not a2dp) and this module, I am almost 3/4 the way to a DD DVD HU with all these bells and whistles. 

**** tempting though.


----------



## nathabgross (Jun 25, 2012)

Hey there, email me at nathanbgross AT yahooooooooooooooooo Dot Com if you are still trying to do the group buy. I'd be interested. Thanks.


----------



## arodnadal (May 9, 2013)

Does anyone know how to access the onstar module? I was able to get to the last plastic piece before the module but was confused as to how to remove it. Any help would be much appreciated.


----------

